# Liverpool, solo 18 punti per il titolo matematico. Tutti i numeri.



## Tifo'o (3 Febbraio 2020)

La corsa del Liverpool di quest'anno in Premier è talmente incredibile che ai Reds bastano solo sei vittorie per essere campioni matematicamente. Come mostra la classifica il Liverpool ha ben 22 punti di vantaggio sul City, il che significa che per i Reds bastano 18 punti. Il vantaggio sulla seconda è il più ampio mai registrato nel massimo campionato inglese, inoltre la squadra di Klopp ha vinto 24 partite su 25 collezionando record assoluto nei cinque maggiori campionati. Il Liverpool ora gioca solo per infrangere i vari record, primo su tutti terminare il campionato senza sconfitte che è successa solo all'Arsenal degli invincibili 2003/2004 ( Anche se i Gunners fecero più pareggi). Nel Mirino anche il record di Juve ed Arsenal, 49 partite di fila senza sconfitte. Solo Bayern (53) e Milan (58) hanno fatto meglio.


----------



## Andreas89 (3 Febbraio 2020)

Rendimento mai visto nei maggiori campionati. Da fantascienza.


----------



## bmb (3 Febbraio 2020)

Macchina perfetta.


----------



## Stex (3 Febbraio 2020)

bella la premier


----------



## Milanforever26 (3 Febbraio 2020)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> La corsa del Liverpool di quest'anno in Premier è talmente incredibile che ai Reds bastano solo sei vittorie per essere campioni matematicamente. Come mostra la classifica il Liverpool ha ben 22 punti di vantaggio sul City, il che significa che per i Reds bastano 18 punti. Il vantaggio sulla seconda è il più ampio mai registrato nel massimo campionato inglese, inoltre la squadra di Klopp ha vinto 24 partite su 25 collezionando record assoluto nei cinque maggiori campionati. Il Liverpool ora gioca solo per infrangere i vari record, primo su tutti terminare il campionato senza sconfitte che è successa solo all'Arsenal degli invincibili 2003/2004 ( Anche se i Gunners fecero più pareggi). Nel Mirino anche il record di Juve ed Arsenal, 49 partite di fila senza sconfitte. Solo Bayern (53) e Milan (58) hanno fatto meglio.



Senza dubbio riverseranno da qui alla fine il 100% di concentrazione sulla CL cercando un'incredibile terza finale consecutiva..possono farcela anche se già con l'Atletico non è sconatata


----------



## Jino (3 Febbraio 2020)

Dominare in questo modo la premier league è un qualcosa di pazzesco, è il campionato più competitivo e forte al mondo.


----------



## diavoloINme (3 Febbraio 2020)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> La corsa del Liverpool di quest'anno in Premier è talmente incredibile che ai Reds bastano solo sei vittorie per essere campioni matematicamente. Come mostra la classifica il Liverpool ha ben 22 punti di vantaggio sul City, il che significa che per i Reds bastano 18 punti. Il vantaggio sulla seconda è il più ampio mai registrato nel massimo campionato inglese, inoltre la squadra di Klopp ha vinto 24 partite su 25 collezionando record assoluto nei cinque maggiori campionati. Il Liverpool ora gioca solo per infrangere i vari record, primo su tutti terminare il campionato senza sconfitte che è successa solo all'Arsenal degli invincibili 2003/2004 ( Anche se i Gunners fecero più pareggi). Nel Mirino anche il record di Juve ed Arsenal, 49 partite di fila senza sconfitte. Solo Bayern (53) e Milan (58) hanno fatto meglio.



Pazzesco!!!
Non sono numeri umani, considerando che la premier non è esattamente la serie A.


----------



## Goro (3 Febbraio 2020)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> La corsa del Liverpool di quest'anno in Premier è talmente incredibile che ai Reds bastano solo sei vittorie per essere campioni matematicamente. Come mostra la classifica il Liverpool ha ben 22 punti di vantaggio sul City, il che significa che per i Reds bastano 18 punti. Il vantaggio sulla seconda è il più ampio mai registrato nel massimo campionato inglese, inoltre la squadra di Klopp ha vinto 24 partite su 25 collezionando record assoluto nei cinque maggiori campionati. Il Liverpool ora gioca solo per infrangere i vari record, primo su tutti terminare il campionato senza sconfitte che è successa solo all'Arsenal degli invincibili 2003/2004 ( Anche se i Gunners fecero più pareggi). Nel Mirino anche il record di Juve ed Arsenal, 49 partite di fila senza sconfitte. Solo Bayern (53) e Milan (58) hanno fatto meglio.



Mago Klopp meritato, altro che Maestro Giampaolo


----------



## juventino (3 Febbraio 2020)

Se il Liverpool dovesse chiudere il campionato da imbattuto gli basterebbe soltanto non perdere le prime tre partite del prossimo campionato per eguagliare il Milan di Capello, in quanto non perde in Premier dalla seconda di ritorno della scorsa stagione.


----------



## iceman. (3 Febbraio 2020)

juventino ha scritto:


> Se il Liverpool dovesse chiudere il campionato da imbattuto gli basterebbe soltanto non perdere le prime tre partite del prossimo campionato per eguagliare il Milan di Capello, in quanto non perde in Premier dalla seconda di ritorno della scorsa stagione.



Vabbè siamo sopravvissuti al triplete dell'Inter, nel caso sopravviveremo anche a questo.


----------



## Pitermilanista (3 Febbraio 2020)

Tenendo conto che vinsero le ultime 9 consecutive dello scorso campionato, siamo a 33 vittorie e un pareggio nelle ultime 34.
Più due finali di Champions di cui una vinta, Grand Slam internazionale quest'anno, 97 punti l'anno scorso, un gioco eccezionale (anche se un po' in calo attualmente causa stanchezza). 
Insomma, l'ho già scritto più volte, la più grande squadra di calcio degli ultimi 30 anni dopo o insieme il Milan di Sacchi/Capello e il Barcelona di Guardiola.


----------



## Tifo'o (3 Febbraio 2020)

juventino ha scritto:


> Se il Liverpool dovesse chiudere il campionato da imbattuto gli basterebbe soltanto non perdere le prime tre partite del prossimo campionato per eguagliare il Milan di Capello, in quanto non perde in Premier dalla seconda di ritorno della scorsa stagione.



Da qui a fine campionato le uniche squadre che potrebbero battere il Liverpool sono l'Everton (che giocherà in casa il derby) e il City. 
Onestamente credo che al massimo pareggeranno qualche match, sono troppo forti. In difesa non subiscono nulla in attacco fanno sempre gol.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (5 Febbraio 2020)

Jino ha scritto:


> Dominare in questo modo la premier league è un qualcosa di pazzesco, è il campionato più competitivo e forte al mondo.



Oggi si. Ma rispetto alla vecchia Serie A per me non lo è affatto. Non a caso non abbiamo mai visto un dominio simile nella vecchia Serie A, nemmeno con le squadre più forti. 24 partite vinte su 25 è roba assurda dai, e c’è una differenza notevolissima negli interpreti tra questo Liverpool e il Milan di Sacchi e Capello.

Non esiste nè è mai esistita una squadra che potrebbe fare ciò che sta facendo il Liverpool adesso Chile vincerle praticamente tutte) nella vecchia Serie A con le vecchie regole pro-difensori e soprattutto con l’abbondanza di difensori leggendari che popolavano quello che all’epoca era il campionato più bello del mondo.


----------



## Andreas89 (5 Febbraio 2020)

Ai Reds mancano 16 partite per eguagliare il Milan di Capello. Attualmente sono a 42 senza perdere.


----------

